# most disturbing movie scene?



## nycflasher

How about in Silence of the Lambs when Buffalo Bill is standing in front of a mirror with his penis tucked between his legs(mimicking a vagina in his strange way) and says "Would you fuck me? I'd fuck me."


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

showgirls. not one scene inparticular the entire movie. who got loaded and told them to make it?


----------



## insein

The baseball Bat scene in Casino.  That was disturbing to watch.  Then they buried Pesci and his brother alive.


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by insein _
> *The baseball Bat scene in Casino.  That was disturbing to watch.  Then they buried Pesci and his brother alive. *



How 'bout when Pesci beats a guy to death with his fist?
Was there a baseball bat involved?


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by Lefty Wilbury _
> *showgirls. not one scene inparticular the entire movie. who got loaded and told them to make it? *



OMG, that movie was garbage...

How about Cronenberg's 'Crash'?
I thought that was garbage too...


----------



## insein

> _Originally posted by nycflasher _
> *OMG, that movie was garbage...
> 
> How about Cronenberg's 'Crash'?
> I thought that was garbage too... *



I was what 16 when that came out.  so all i thought was, Whoa the chick from saved by the bell is going to be naked.  Hot dang.

Looking at the substance of the movie is garbage.  But it is good quality nudity of "Jessie".  lol:


----------



## insein

> _Originally posted by nycflasher _
> *How 'bout when Pesci beats a guy to death with his fist?
> Was there a baseball bat involved? *



I don't think so.  Also when Pesci stabs the guy with a pen in good Fellas.  thats pretty Fucked up.  But the bat scene in casino was really hard to watch.


----------



## winston churchi

The wicked witch of the west in Oz....very scarey in all scenes.

Friday the 13th-dont know which one - but the mothers head was rotted in Jasons shack.

The ending of Stand By Me - scarey huh? I mean that the charector dies young as does the actor River Phoenix.


----------



## Semper Fi

Saving Private Ryan, once they get to the seawall on Omaha. When Tom Hanks tries to talk to the radio guy, but his face was blown in. 

That and well, its not exactly a movie, but on the History Channel they showed footage of Iraqi children mutilated by Saddams mustard gas.


----------



## Dan

> Also when Pesci stabs the guy with a pen in good Fellas. thats pretty Fucked up.



That was Casino, too.



> Friday the 13th-dont know which one - but the mothers head was rotted in Jasons shack.



That was Part II, I believe. The first one had the big shocker ending that (gasp!) Jason was still alive, so part 2 had to have a big shocker, too.

My candidates:

Requiem for a Dream - Pretty much the entire last 10-15 minutes

Pi - The drill at the end.

Goodfellas - Pesci suddenly shooting Spider.

28 Days Later - The "eye-gouge" scene.

Sleepaway Camp - THe big surprise at the end. C'mon, you know it creeped you out, too.

THere's plenty more, but I'm not capable of thinking of htem right now!


----------



## insein

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *That was Casino, too. *



Really?  I could have sworn it was good fellas.  but hey Dinero, Pesci movies all look so similar.

I find the baseball scene part funny when Pesci is narrating about bringing his brother in and then as he gets hit with the bat, his narrating gets muffled.


----------



## insein

Just thought of another disturbing scene.  

The curbing scene in American History X.   That just sits in your mind of how painful that must have been.


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by insein _
> *Just thought of another disturbing scene.
> 
> The curbing scene in American History X.   That just sits in your mind of how painful that must have been. *



Definitely up there with the most horrifying, cinematic murders...
kinda makes you afraid to have teeth


----------



## MtnBiker

Deliverance

Weee  Weeee  Weeee   Arrwwwggghh


That shit was disturbing.


----------



## opewon

How about the russian roulette scene in Deer Hunter?. Another classic movie....


----------



## DKSuddeth

Pulp Fiction, when John Travolta walks in on Ving Rhames getting slammed in the ass by the sheriff. I think Ving is cool and seeing him tied down bent over the table is extremely disturbing.


----------



## Jackass

> _Originally posted by insein _
> *Just thought of another disturbing scene.
> 
> The curbing scene in American History X.   That just sits in your mind of how painful that must have been. *



WE HAVE A WINNA!!!


UUHHHGGG!!


----------



## KLSuddeth

The most disturbing movie ever also holds the most disturbing scene (obviously lol) but to make matters worse, its the avatar of a member here..... 

I shudder whenever I think of it or even just see the avatar and my kids and Dk LOVE to torment me with it.   All I need to say to identify this scene is one line and everyone will know it....


'Here's Johnny!!'

Oh god that freaks me out, and Im a horror movie buff!  ugh

:fifty:


----------



## dilloduck

> _Originally posted by opewon _
> *How about the russian roulette scene in Deer Hunter?. Another classic movie.... *



I'm with you--intense+++++++


----------



## Mummig

Every time I think of that scene in American History X when they crush the guys teeth on the curb I cringe, that was bad!


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Well would you Flasher? *



Nope.

Did you evr get those vertebrae removed so you could blow yourself?


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by Sir Evil _
> *Is that what it takes to blow yourself?  Amazing that you new that! *



Well, seems like it would work...
I can blow myself already, that's why I never leave the house.


----------



## NewGuy

> _Originally posted by nycflasher _
> *Well, seems like it would work...
> I can blow myself already, that's why I never leave the house. *



We aren't talking about noses.

:cof:


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by NewGuy _
> *We aren't talking about noses.
> 
> :cof: *



Haven't got that one mastered yet. But that's what t-shirts are for...


----------



## dmp

Saving Private Ryan - when that guy hiding in the building Did NOT shoot the germans, which caused the death of some of his fellow-soldiers


----------



## Dan

Blair Witch Project - I saw this before it got really big, and I honestly thought it was real, so the end really scared me.

Passion of the Christ - The whipping sequence (waaaaaaay too gratuitous in my opinion, but what do I know? people see to be appreciating it).

Kill Bill Vol. 2 - When Uma gets buried alive and the screen's totally black and all you can hear is her struggling to get out. I have an odd fear of getting buried alive, so it really made me physically uncomfortable to watch that part. Great use of sensory depravation there.

Reservoir Dogs - Mr. Blonde cuts off Marvin Nash's ear. Tough to watch, even though they don't even show anything onscreen.

Happiness - Most of the movie, really. It manages to be disturbing and funny at the same time.


While we're talking about this, I'll note that when I was a kid, the end of Who Framed Roger Rabbit (when Judge Doom gets run over by the steamroller, then pops his eyeballs out) used to scare me so bad I had to turn the movie off before that part came on.


----------



## Sandy73

> _Originally posted by nycflasher _
> *Well, seems like it would work...
> I can blow myself already, that's why I never leave the house. *




Now I know you like giving head !!!!


----------



## Jackass

> _Originally posted by KLSuddeth _
> *but to make matters worse, its the avatar of a member here.....
> 
> 
> 'Here's Johnny!!'
> 
> *



Sorry KL!!


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by Sandy73 _
> *Now I know you like giving head !!!!  *



Reminds me of man's greatest lies to women: The check is in your mouth and I promise not to cum in the mail.

Sorry, but you started this whole thing Evil


----------



## KLSuddeth

> _Originally posted by Jackass _
> *Sorry KL!! *



haha!  No problem - my family has enjoyed giving me shit LOL


----------



## OCA

> _Originally posted by insein _
> *I don't think so.  Also when Pesci stabs the guy with a pen in good Fellas.  thats pretty Fucked up.  But the bat scene in casino was really hard to watch. *



The pen scene is in Casino, him and DeNiro are at a bar and some guy gives DeNiro some shit so pesci stabs him in the jugular with the pen.


----------



## pegwinn

> _Originally posted by nycflasher _
> *Definitely up there with the most horrifying, cinematic murders...
> kinda makes you afraid to have teeth *



Was gonna say that but you beat me to it.

Damn near any scene in Seven.


----------



## insein

> _Originally posted by OCA _
> *The pen scene is in Casino, him and DeNiro are at a bar and some guy gives DeNiro some shit so pesci stabs him in the jugular with the pen. *



Thats the scene alright.  Just couldnt remember which movie.


----------



## Zhukov

_The Crying Game_


and the first time you see the video from _The Ring_


----------



## KLSuddeth

> _Originally posted by Zhukov _
> *The Crying Game
> 
> 
> and the first time you see the video from The Ring *



I had forgotten about that video in the ring - scary stuff!  

DK has a story about that because he scared the crap out of me when I was watching it haha


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by Zhukov _
> *The Crying Game
> 
> *



good call


----------



## Zhukov

> _Originally posted by KLSuddeth _
> *I had forgotten about that video in the ring - scary stuff!
> 
> DK has a story about that because he scared the crap out of me when I was watching it haha
> *



I was upset to find that there was actually meaning to it.  I had wanted it to be just rambling incoherent madness.

That is why I felt the need to specify _the first time_.  After seeing the movie once, it just doesn't do anything for me anymore.

What *is* funny is I got my friend to download the video in *.mpeg format on his computer and set a scheduled execution of the file while only his girlfriend would be home.


----------



## opewon

Originally posted by nycflasher 
Well, seems like it would work...
I can blow myself already, that's why I never leave the house*

 I did yoga for years because someone told me that I would be able to do that....All I got was a bad back. *


----------



## opewon

Sorry having a bit of a problem getting this bold text thing to work. Any help here?


----------



## nycflasher

> _Originally posted by opewon _
> * I did yoga for years because someone told me that I would be able to do that....All I got was a bad back.  *



Damn, you should at least have a GOOD back I would think as yoga is, at the least, good for your body. 

Well, I hope you found someone to take care of the impossible for you along the way....


----------



## Bonnie

insein said:
			
		

> The baseball Bat scene in Casino.  That was disturbing to watch.  Then they buried Pesci and his brother alive.



Oh my god!  that scene bothered me for a week!!!  I can't watch someone being beaten to death like that in such graphic detail!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> Pulp Fiction, when John Travolta walks in on Ving Rhames getting slammed in the ass by the sheriff. I think Ving is cool and seeing him tied down bent over the table is extremely disturbing.



Actually, that was Bruce Willis that walked into the room. But, yeah, it was pretty disturbing.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Freddy got fingered, with Tom Green:
The scene with the child birth was the most disturbing thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

Okay, we're talking disturbing, right? Not gory, not scary, but disturbing.

Van Wilder. The pastry scene. You have to see it to understand.

"Mmmm. It's still warm."


----------



## dilloduck

The "initiation" scene in " A Man Called Horse"---- hanging from bones that pierced his pectorals and spinning around in a smoke filled tent . OWWWW


----------



## MtnBiker

Any scene with Ben Stiller involved, now that is disturbing.


----------



## Dan

The scene in Kill Bill Vol. 2 where the Bride is buried alive. The sensory depravation made me extremely uncomfortable in the theater, less so watching it at home.


----------



## dumphauler

The scene in Hannabal where he cutting of peices of the guy's Brain and eating them, and the guy's talking stupider and stupider, the end result of that must be a bush supporter? :rotflmao:


----------



## CSM

dumphauler said:
			
		

> The scene in Hannabal where he cutting of peices of the guy's Brain and eating them, and the guy's talking stupider and stupider, the end result of that must be a bush supporter? :rotflmao:



 Well, if you eat enough, they become liberals!


----------



## Mainframe

The table scene when the girl in "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" has to sit there and experience the family.

That whole sequence is just awful.


Also....


House of 1000 Corpses... literally, PICK A SCENE. they are ALL disturbing..

like the scene where the dead cheerleaders are all piled up in dude's room and they open the door and find it. or when they were in the tunnel underground and came upon the dr's lab when that insane half robot guy came out. *shiver*


----------



## manu1959

opening scene in natural born killers

most of kalifornia

death of the bull in hearts of darkness

anything with mary tyler moore in it


----------



## Fmr jarhead

dilloduck said:
			
		

> The "initiation" scene in " A Man Called Horse"---- hanging from bones that pierced his pectorals and spinning around in a smoke filled tent . OWWWW



That is an actual rite of passage for the Sioux, I believe....true stuff (and disturbing)

My first thought was Resevoir Dogs (ear scene) and then the movie Signs....when the character who plays M Gibson's brother (a Phoenix, right) first sees the alien on the TV.....creeped me out, and scared me pretty good.

I also thought Altered States was pretty disturbing.....when it first came out.

Has anyone mentioned The Exorcist, yet?  That movie creeped everyone out when it first premiered.

The Seventh Sign was also creepy, if you let yourself believe......


----------



## pennyville73

I found A House of A Thousand Corpses to be very disturbing.  I had heard about that movie for 2 yrs. before it finally came out. It was suppossed to be the scariest movie ever.  Turned out to be not scary at all, and very gross....LOL. Had to shut it off about 1/3 of the way through.


----------



## Shattered

manu1959 said:
			
		

> opening scene in natural born killers
> 
> most of kalifornia
> 
> death of the bull in hearts of darkness
> 
> anything with mary tyler moore in it



Huh.  Those first two are two of my favorite movies.  

ANYthing with Chucky in it (that damned doll) is disturbing as hell.


----------



## nbdysfu

The entirety of David Lynch's _blue velvet_.


----------



## Zhukov

nbdysfu said:
			
		

> The entirety of David Lynch's _blue velvet_.


Particularly when they go over to Al's  (from _Quatum Leap_) house.


----------



## NightTrain

Definitely _The Crying Game_.   That completely freaked me out & I got very pissed when it dawned on me what was going on.  I almost wanted to puke at the same time that the main character was puking.

The whole torture scene in _Reservoir Dogs_ in the warehouse, that ear scene made me cringe.

One that stands out vividly in my mind is _Night of the Living Dead_, or maybe it was part II.  I was a young lad of 8 and my Dad let me watch it at a drive in theatre.

The cute blonde chick is hiding from the zombies, and suddenly a hand punches through the wall and grabs her hair, and begins pulling her slowly toward the wall that has a very long splinter that the closeup captures going into her eye.   I did get to see boobies in that movie, so it was a worthwhile trade for the nightmares in my young mind.  

There was another movie that I can't remember the name of, it had Rip Torn in it & was on HBO in 1983.  There's a big gunfight down in Texas somewhere, and the bad guy is standing on the other side of the car from Rip Torn.   Rip ducks down beneath the car and sees the bad guy's feet there, and shoots one of his feet with a 12 gauge.  Of course, the foot getting destroyed was in slow motion.   For some reason, that scene really bothered me too, to the point that I felt slightly sick to my stomach and couldn't finish watching it.

Most recently, the most disturbing scene was _Passion of the Christ_.   I simply wasn't able to watch it anymore.  That flogging scene was horrific.


----------



## Bonnie

Definately........ that scene in Reservoir Dogs was strange and unsettling.


----------



## WeAreLegion

ExorcistIII

Old people crawling on ceilings. It's wrong and that is all.


----------



## manu1959

watched taxi driver last night.........thed end of that is quite difficult


----------



## Dan

In Taxi Driver, that shot of De Nero putting his finger at his temple like it was a gun was more disturbing to me than anything that went on previously. I'm not really sure why, there's just a sense of hopelessness to that scene that's really creepy.

The Reservoir Dogs scene was definitely creepy, I think it's more the fact that Mr. Blonde is enjoying what he's doing so much that makes it unsettling.


----------



## Bonnie

Dan said:
			
		

> In Taxi Driver, that shot of De Nero putting his finger at his temple like it was a gun was more disturbing to me than anything that went on previously. I'm not really sure why, there's just a sense of hopelessness to that scene that's really creepy.
> 
> The Reservoir Dogs scene was definitely creepy, I think it's more the fact that Mr. Blonde is enjoying what he's doing so much that makes it unsettling.



Well yeah that little dance he does to the music is creepy and very effective!


----------



## NightTrain

Agreed.   The actual ear cutting is pretty gory, but the fact that the freak is dancing around and obviously _relishing_ his task took the whole scene to another level.


----------



## Dan

Yeah, once he says "I don't care what you know or don't know, but I'm gonna torture you regardless, because it's amusing to me to torture a cop", I really knew the movie was about to get a little discomforting.

For some reason, the scene in Donnie Brasco when his "crew" shoots all those other guys really disturbed me. I guess because the guys getting shot were screaming and crying, it really bugged me.


----------



## Zhukov

I know lots of people are like this, but in _Pulp Fiction_, I *always* look away when he's shooting up.

_Needles.....eeeeh_


----------



## Bonnie

Zhukov said:
			
		

> I know lots of people are like this, but in _Pulp Fiction_, I *always* look away when he's shooting up.
> 
> _Needles.....eeeeh_



Oh God yes!!  Drives me crazy


----------



## Dan

You guys ought to watch Requiem For a Dream. Imagine someone shooting up into an infected, pus-filled, black wound.  

Embarrassing confession: the end of Short Ciruit 2, where the bad guys tear Johnny 5 apart with a crowbar, really disturbed me when I was a kid. Considering that movie was basically marketed toward kids, it was a really crappy thing for them to put in there.


----------



## nbdysfu

Dan said:
			
		

> You guys ought to watch Requiem For a Dream. Imagine someone shooting up into an infected, pus-filled, black wound.
> 
> Embarrassing confession: the end of Short Ciruit 2, where the bad guys tear Johnny 5 apart with a crowbar, really disturbed me when I was a kid. Considering that movie was basically marketed toward kids, it was a really crappy thing for them to put in there.




I'm with you 100% on that! Those movies made me question the meaning of death.  

I'd say the other disturbing kid's movie scene would be in _E.T.,_ where E.T. and elliot get sick. That still freaks me out a little.


----------



## nbdysfu

And now for something I don't think can be topped. It's in a movie called _Dune_. 











[Not for the kiddies]



























The fat handicapped evil villain emporer is having a conversation and satisfies an urge by bringing in a slave boy with a plug inserted into his heart. The fat man then rips out the plug and rapes the slave while he is dying/ bleeding all over the place.  :shocked: That is by far the most disturbing event I've ever scene in a movie.


----------



## Adam's Apple

The electrocution scene of the big black guy in The Green Mile.  That visual stays with you for awhile.


----------



## padisha emperor

> The fat handicapped evil villain emporer is having a conversation and satisfies an urge by bringing in a slave boy with a plug inserted into his heart. The fat man then rips out the plug and rapes the slave while he is dying/ bleeding all over the place.  That is by far the most disturbing event I've ever scene in a movie.



it is not the emperor - the padisha Emepror Shaddam the IVth - , but the ugly Baron Valdimir harkonnen.

And it is quite disturbing, yes.

The final torture in Braveheart...or some scenes in this movie - when the english governor cut the throat of Wallace's wife, some gore battles scenes.........


and the scene of the flagellation in the Passion of the Christ.


----------



## Dan

> I'd say the other disturbing kid's movie scene would be in E.T., where E.T. and elliot get sick. That still freaks me out a little.



Yeah! That one really freaked me out as a kid.


----------



## padisha emperor

The clown in the Stephen King's movie, based on his book ("it" should be the english title).
In some scenes, it was awful...frightening.


----------



## supermarine

one that i thought was distubing was in saving private ryan when the town is being attacked and the germans go up the stairs to kill the machine gun people, one guy ends up bein shot in the neck, and hes still alive while he tries to breath, and the german and the american are having a fight with only a knife, they're restling, biting, then the german takes the knife and tries to put it into the american, and the american starts to beg, "no no, stop, wassabi, hoo hooh hooh" then slowly the knife digs in. that was a very disturbing scene when i saw it.


----------



## sitarro

The two little girls in the hotel at the end of the hallway in The Shining , it still freaks me out when I check into a hotel late at night . 
 How about Scarface (most of the movie) when they hang the guy up in the bathroom and chop him up alive with a chainsaw ?
 The old lady in The Shining and of course when Shelly Duval is downstairs and looks at what is suppose to be the book Jack is working on . . . mental cruelty!


----------



## sitarro

I don't know if this thread is still open but I remembered a scene in a movie that scared the crap out of the entire theater. In the film ''Wait Until Dark" , a blind Audrey Hepburn is being attacked by Alan Arkin . At one point you think he is dead and then out of nowhere he flies across the screen and grabs her leg . Great scene.


----------



## Mr. P

Adam's Apple said:
			
		

> The electrocution scene of the big black guy in The Green Mile.  That visual stays with you for awhile.


Same for me...and it's been years since
I saw that movie.


----------



## Said1

Dan said:
			
		

> For some reason, the scene in Donnie Brasco when his "crew" shoots all those other guys really disturbed me. I guess because the guys getting shot were screaming and crying, it really bugged me.



I forgot about that *shudder*. The scene after that is pretty bad too.


----------



## no1tovote4

I am sure somebody has probably already mentioned it, I haven't read the whole thread.  

The first 20 minutes of Saving Private Ryan..

I can't believe that they were able to get men to storm those beaches.  It was incredibly realistic as well.  People who were there said that it was basically exactly like that but with much more smoke so it was difficult to see as well.

Those 20 minutes of movie put me in awe of the courage it took to get on those little boats and go in there.

And the part of that scene that got to me most was the guy that kept trying to pick up his arm.


----------



## insein

supermarine said:
			
		

> one that i thought was distubing was in saving private ryan when the town is being attacked and the germans go up the stairs to kill the machine gun people, one guy ends up bein shot in the neck, and hes still alive while he tries to breath, and the german and the american are having a fight with only a knife, they're restling, biting, then the german takes the knife and tries to put it into the american, and the american starts to beg, "no no, stop, wassabi, hoo hooh hooh" then slowly the knife digs in. that was a very disturbing scene when i saw it.




god i can never watch that scene after i saw it once.  I always skip that part on the DVD just because it kills me to watch it knowing that there probably were soldeirs that died in an equally gruesome manor then and now.


----------



## Adam's Apple

Did anyone watch the movie "Windtalkers"?  It starred Nicholas Cage and was about capturing the island of Saipan during WWII.  The whole movie was very intense right from the beginning with lots of scenes that were hard to watch.


----------



## Said1

Adam's Apple said:
			
		

> Did anyone watch the movie "Windtalkers"?  It starred Nicholas Cage and was about capturing the island of Saipan during WWII.  The whole movie was very intense right from the beginning with lots of scenes that were hard to watch.




I know Adam Beach, he's been in my house. He's much sexier in person!


----------



## Adam's Apple

Said1, which part did he play?  Was he one of the Najaho soldiers who developed the code the Japanese was hell-bent on breaking?


----------



## Said1

Adam's Apple said:
			
		

> Said1, which part did he play?  Was he one of the Najaho soldiers who developed the code the Japanese was hell-bent on breaking?




He played Ben Yahzee (sp) one of the Najaho - the hot one.


----------



## cptpwichita

I spit on your grave
The part where the guy gets his penis chopped off.
casino
the part where the guys head is in the vise.
a clockwork orange
the whole movie.


----------



## Said1

cptpwichita said:
			
		

> I spit on your grave
> The part where the guy gets his penis chopped off.
> casino
> the part where the guys head is in the vise.
> a clockwork orange
> the whole movie.




Hey, I remember you!


----------



## cptpwichita

deliverance
"you've got perty lips""squeel like a pig!"


----------



## fuzzykitten99

i don't know if anyone else has mentioned it, but I find the WHOLE movie of the Butterfly Effect disturbing and depressing-specifically when the mom and baby get blown up by the dynamite in their mailbox. i will never see that movie again.


----------



## clumzgirl

Here are a couple no one's mentioned:

When I was little I walked in while my dad was watching some crappy 80s moveie called "Dream Scape" and someone reaches through the guy's chest and rips out his still beating heart. 
Along the same line, in "Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom" when the voodoo guy has the sacrifice in a cage over the pit and rips out his beating heart (I'm getting a shudder just typing this, ick). I can't listen to the sound effect of a beating heart without getting grossed out.

And in "Hannibal" when he hangs the guy up over the balcony and asks him "In or out?" and then slices open his bowels and they drop out on the pavement below. 
My mom had just had her colon removed before I saw that, so I was seriously ready to puke and cry when I saw that. I can feel my colon kinking now...


----------



## Dan

I thought of a couple more:

Happiness - A pedophile masturbates to a Tiger Beat magazine in his car in the parking lot of a 7-11 as a mother walks by with her child.

Another one from Happiness - The whole sequence where the pedophile drugs his son's friend at a sleepover, then... has his way with him (at least that's offscreen).

Hard to believe that movie was actually a comedy, eh?  

Your Friends and Neighbors: A man tells his crying wife that he'd rather masturbate than have sex with her, because he wants to do it with someone he loves. It sounds funny, but the scene's actually pretty discomforting.

In the Company of Men - The whole movie was pretty disturbing. Two men, having just gotten dumped by their girlfriends, devise a plan to get back at females by simultaneously dating a deaf woman, then dumping her and belittling her. The scene when one guy dumps her is really, really hard to watch because he's literally laughing as he tells her what a stupid whore she is.


----------



## speederdoc

Cape Fear.....when DeNiro bites a chunk out of that girl's face while beating and raping her.

Ugggh. The American History X curbing was bad too.


----------



## hylandrdet

Hannibal... the final two scences

One brings new meaning to the term "brain food"; while the other one ironically asks, "Who better to feed "brain food" to other than a growing child"?


----------



## MissileMan

The hobbling scene from "Misery".


----------



## insein

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> i don't know if anyone else has mentioned it, but I find the WHOLE movie of the Butterfly Effect disturbing and depressing-specifically when the mom and baby get blown up by the dynamite in their mailbox. i will never see that movie again.



damn i cant watch that movie either.  great acting performance by Kutcher but i cant bring myself to watch that movie again.


----------

